# Fluid Mechanics & Hydraulics for TFS Contest



## Slay the P.E. (Sep 17, 2018)

Hi all,

Be among the first 5 to send us via private message here either a photo or a scanned PDF showing all your work to the correct solution to the problem below and we will send you a coupon code for 50% off our TFS practice problems books. The three books combine for 230+ problems in Thermodynamics &amp; Energy Balances, Fluid Mechanics &amp; Hydraulics and Fluid Applications, and Psychrometrics and Mass Balances in 400+ pages of step-by-step solutions and detailed explanations.  Get free sample pages to preview the books* HERE.*

*Please do not publicly post your solution here until we announce all valid entries have been received*.

The water system on the top of the figure is modified by adding a pump, resulting in the system on the bottom. Adding the pump doubles the flow rate. In both cases, the pipe ID is 3.6 inches, the Darcy friction factor is 0.02, and the minor losses are negligible. Under these conditions, the power (hp) added by the pump is most nearly:

(A) 0.4

(B) 0.8

(C) 1.6

(D) 2.0


----------



## MikeGlass1969 (Sep 17, 2018)

How do you upload the scanned document in PM?


----------



## Slay the P.E. (Sep 17, 2018)

Looks like its the same as when posting to the boards. I just started the process of sending you a DM and had the option at the bottom left to drag a file or browse for a file to attach


----------



## MikeGlass1969 (Sep 17, 2018)

The drag files here to attach is not there for me in PM.....


----------



## Slay the P.E. (Sep 17, 2018)

Send it as an email attachment to [email protected]


----------



## MikeGlass1969 (Sep 17, 2018)

Sent...

PS...  I have crappy lead in my pencil and it's sloppy..


----------



## Vel2018 (Sep 19, 2018)

I got the answer, but not joining..I just wonder if someone participated other than Mike ? @Slay the P.E. How many did actually sent PM's now for this?

This is so kind of you @Slay the P.E. the discount though, its just, you did not offer this last April! haha!


----------



## Slay the P.E. (Sep 20, 2018)

Mike submitted an entry. His was correct, but he’s not participating as he’s already a PE.

We have received one valid entry other than Mike’s.

Well, we’re promoting the ebooks, which is a growing but newer product (we have 3 now for TFS).


----------



## Slay the P.E. (Sep 20, 2018)

Update: We have now received two valid entries.  There are still three left.


----------



## vitalvi (Sep 27, 2018)

Slay the P.E. said:


> Send it as an email attachment to [email protected]


I submitted my answer to the contest to this address as well. I could not send an attachment with a private message.


----------



## Slay the P.E. (Sep 27, 2018)

We have received 3 valid entries. There are two left.


----------



## MikeGlass1969 (Sep 27, 2018)

Welcome Vitalvi...


----------



## cvanwy02 (Jan 23, 2019)

Is this still open?


----------



## Slay the P.E. (Jan 23, 2019)

cvanwy02 said:


> Is this still open?


Well, why not?

Let's do this again y'all. This time the first three to submit the right answer ( via private message here or via email to [email protected] ) will get the 50% off our ebook bundle which now includes a book on Heat Transfer and Heat Exchanger Analysis. The four books combine for 280+ problems in Thermodynamics &amp; Energy Balances, Fluid Mechanics &amp; Hydraulics and Fluid Applications, Psychrometrics and Mass Balances, and Heat Transfer &amp; Heat Exchanger Analysis in 550+ pages of step-by-step solutions and detailed explanations.  Get free sample pages to preview the books* HERE.*


----------



## Slay the P.E. (Feb 1, 2019)

We have received all valid entries.

thanks!


----------



## cvanwy02 (Feb 3, 2019)

Thanks Slay!!


----------



## GordyJ (Feb 11, 2019)

Now that the contest has ended, will a solution be provided?  I would like to check my answer.  Thanks!


----------



## Slay the P.E. (Feb 11, 2019)

GordyJ said:


> Now that the contest has ended, will a solution be provided?  I would like to check my answer.  Thanks!


This problem appears in our Fluid Mechanics &amp; Hydraulics book. Here's the solution from the book.  

Let me know if you have any questions.

Thanks,


----------



## GordyJ (Feb 11, 2019)

Thanks for the prompt reply! Looking forward to purchasing your practice exam (solutions) once I feel adequately prepared to tackle it.


----------



## Slay the P.E. (Feb 12, 2019)

GordyJ said:


> Thanks for the prompt reply! Looking forward to purchasing your practice exam (solutions) once I feel adequately prepared to tackle it.


Thanks!

buying our books is the best way to prepare to tackle it 

wink, wink, nod, nod.


----------



## cvanwy02 (Feb 12, 2019)

Slay the P.E. said:


> Thanks!
> 
> buying our books is the best way to prepare to tackle it
> 
> wink, wink, nod, nod.


I can attest to this!


----------



## GordyJ (Feb 13, 2019)

cvanwy02 said:


> I can attest to this!






Slay the P.E. said:


> Thanks!
> 
> buying our books is the best way to prepare to tackle it
> 
> wink, wink, nod, nod.


I don't doubt that, very impressed with Slay's website and their activity on these forums. 

However, I have copious amounts of material from a previous prep course (took the exam in October - didn't pass).  This content, coupled with the copious amount of MERM reading I'm currently doing to better understand the concepts, might not afford me enough time and/or brain space to get through the E-books. 

If for some reason I have to take the exam in the fall (no, please no!!!!!) I would likely give the Coaching Plan a shot.  Thanks!


----------

